# Length for rebar stakes?



## gabe52

Im making some stakes out of rebar and im wondering what would be a good lenght to cut them. They wont be used on sets that will catch anything bigger than a fox. I was thinking 15". The stakes will also be in solid clay, so that should make the stake hold a little better.


----------



## LeviM

I would go minimum of 18" most of my clay stakes are 24", the stakes I use in sandy soils are 30"


----------



## xdeano

you're looking at it the wrong way. First what is the largest animal in your area, set like you going to hold that big animal. Because you will have a chance that you might catch something that you didn't target. You'll loose your trap if you don't stake it well enough. I've seen a few coyotes with traps on their feet. I'd 20-24" range. My cable stakes that I've switched to are 18" minimum. I use to run double stakes on all my equipment, it's good insurance for a $30 trap.

xdeano


----------



## LeviM

xdeano, I have to agree, you need to be aware of your biggest catch but you really need to be aware of you soil conditions. Black/clay dirt I would have to problems running 24" stakes, sandy soil, like I mostly run into I run minimum 30"


----------



## gabe52

thanks for the replies guys


----------



## ray12

I know people who use 3 foot stakes for yotes & fox they say that that is the only way they trap yotes they said you do not need as big of a stake for fox but they do any way because there is always a chance of a yote coming around but you would not have to go that big just an extra saftey thing he does


----------



## trappermick

i'm paying $42 per trap for victor 1.5 so i double stake biggest thing in my area is fox but still too dear to lose


----------



## Crazycowboy

Old timer taught me that you should use a minimum of 24" stakes...36" in loose or sandy soil. Also, in loose soil, consider using cable anchors instead of stakes, but make sure your anchor is at least 1.5" long....I prefer 2" actually.


----------



## trappermick

sounds like good advice to me crazy


----------



## jeremyrebel

i put a 24" cable stake down yester day and it pull right out, i just got down welding washers to rebar for stake i got 4 24" stakes and 2 36" i aint losing a #4 that are all the traps i got, i got 3 #4s, one 1.5, two #1 longsprings, and one trap i do not know but is small and super strong going to order more beginning next season


----------

